

Watch out Chartbeat! Google Analytics is going real time - diegogomes
http://cutroni.com/blog/2011/09/29/google-analytics-real-time-real-time-data-for-real-time-decisions/

======
spontaneus
This is a huge improvement for Google Analytics. I always needed to have
multiple tracking scripts installed on my website because google didn't
display the data in real-time. I'm excited to test it out.

~~~
diegogomes
Looks really good. But why did it take so long?

